# Croatian (BCS): kavana, kafana i/ili birtija?



## Duya

Duya said:


> Dakle, ti _šuriraš_ sa pajtašima _lumpirajući_ po kavanama?



Nego, kad sam već skrenuo temu: može li se uopšte lumpati po ka*v*anama? Ka*v*ana (za razliku od ka*f*ane) mi više zvuči kao mjesto gdje se pije kava, čitaju novine i jede lak obrok. Da li Hrvati lumpaju po kavanama, kafanama ili pak birtijama? Koje od ovih riječi se koriste, i koje konotacije imaju?


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> Nego, kad sam već skrenuo temu: može li se uopšte lumpati po ka*v*anama? Ka*v*ana (za razliku od ka*f*ane) mi više zvuči kao mjesto gdje se pije kava, čitaju novine i jede lak obrok. Da li Hrvati lumpaju po kavanama, kafanama ili pak birtijama? Koje od ovih riječi se koriste, i koje konotacije imaju?



Hehe, dobro pitanje 
Kavana - povijesno, "mjesto gdje se ispija kava". Danas je, medjutim, kavana sinonim za "bar u koji mahom idu stariji ljudi i gdje je pice astronomski skupo". Kavane danas postoje uglavnom u samim centrima vecih gradova (Zg najbolji primjer)... Konkretno za Zg, procitah nedavno da misle "revitalizirati" kavanu Dubrovnik iako mislm da im projekt nece uspjeti ukoliko ne smanje cijenu kave (ako se ne varam, tamo je obicna mala kava nekih 20 - 25 kn (oko 3eura))
Kafana, birtija - nit' jedno nit' drugo nisu sluzbene (knjizevne) hrvatske rijeci. One uglavnom oznacuju lokalne (kvartovske) barove koji nisu nista posebno, ali se ljudi tamo druze iz dva osnovna razloga:
1) blizina kuce
2) svi svih znaju (cista posljedica razloga broj 1)


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Da li je riječ "birtija" turskog izvora? Ako jest, da li se upotrebljava više za kavane turskog (a ne austro-ugarskog) tipa?


----------



## Athaulf

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Da li je riječ "birtija" turskog izvora?



Ne. Dolazi od njemačkog _Wirtshaus_.


----------



## Athaulf

Duya said:


> Nego, kad sam već skrenuo temu: može li se uopšte lumpati po ka*v*anama? Ka*v*ana (za razliku od ka*f*ane) mi više zvuči kao mjesto gdje se pije kava, čitaju novine i jede lak obrok. Da li Hrvati lumpaju po kavanama, kafanama ili pak birtijama? Koje od ovih riječi se koriste, i koje konotacije imaju?



To donekle ovisi o dijalektu, ali situacija je otprilike ovakva. 

_Ka*v*ana_ je književna riječ i označava ugostiteljski objekt s uštirkanim konobarima, finim namještajem i visokim cijenama, koji bi trebao stvarati nekakav starinski buržoaski ugođaj. Na glavniim trgovima gradova u sjevernoj Hrvatskoj često se nalazi "Gradska kavana". 

_Birtija_ je germanizam koji se koristi u manje-više svim kontinentalnim dijalektima. Obično označava tipičan kafić kakvih ima na svakom uglu. Ova riječ baš i nema prizvuk velikog lumpovanja, iako donekle ima prizvuk alkoholizma. Ponekad se koristi i za bučnija i razigranija mjesta, ali joj to nije osnovno značenje.

Riječ_ ka*f*ana_ se u Hrvatskoj koristi uglavnom sarkastično i ima balkanski prizvuk narodnjaka, opijanja do besvijesti, razbijanja čaša itd. Budući da se u Hrvatskoj renesansa scene novokomponiranih narodnjaka dogodila tek nakon što sam ja otišao otamo, nažalost ne znam koje riječi danas najradije koriste hrvatski ljubitelji takve glazbe za svoja okupljališta. 

Osim ovih riječi, postoje i mnoge druge. _Kafić_ se vjerojatno koristi najčešće, barem na sjeveru. _Gostionica_ bi još uvijek trebala biti glavna književna riječ za ugostiteljske objekte, ali ja se ne sjećam kad sam zadnji put čuo da je netko koristi u praksi. U Zagrebu se za jeftine birtije često koristi riječ _kroneraj_ (_kroner_ je sleng za "kronični alkoholičar").  Za razne druge riječi kao npr. _krčma_ ili _konoba_ nisam siguran gdje i koliko se aktivno koriste danas (iako znam da se _krčma_ ponekad koristi pejorativno).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Athaulf said:


> Ne. Dolazi od njemačkog _Wirtshaus_.


 
Hvala!


----------



## Majalj

Athaulf said:


> _Birtija_ je germanizam koji se koristi u manje-više svim kontinentalnim dijalektima. Obično označava tipičan kafić kakvih ima na svakom uglu. Ova riječ baš i nema prizvuk velikog lumpovanja, iako donekle ima prizvuk alkoholizma. Ponekad se koristi i za bučnija i razigranija mjesta, ali joj to nije osnovno značenje.
> 
> Riječ_ ka*f*ana_ se u Hrvatskoj koristi uglavnom sarkastično i ima balkanski prizvuk narodnjaka, opijanja do besvijesti, razbijanja čaša itd. Budući da se u Hrvatskoj renesansa scene novokomponiranih narodnjaka dogodila tek nakon što sam ja otišao otamo, nažalost ne znam koje riječi danas najradije koriste hrvatski ljubitelji takve glazbe za svoja okupljališta.


 
Kod nas isto ovako samo obrnuto.


----------



## doorman

Athaulf said:


> Riječ_ ka*f*ana_ se u Hrvatskoj koristi uglavnom sarkastično i ima balkanski prizvuk narodnjaka, opijanja do besvijesti, razbijanja čaša itd. Budući da se u Hrvatskoj renesansa scene novokomponiranih narodnjaka dogodila tek nakon što sam ja otišao otamo, nažalost ne znam koje riječi danas najradije koriste hrvatski ljubitelji takve glazbe za svoja okupljališta.


Da, u biti bih rekao da je kafana shvacena kao nekakav "stariji oblik" birtije  Mnogi tom rjecju zovu svoju omiljenu birtiju (kvartovsku). Sto se tice narodnjaka, mjesta na kojima se oni pustaju zovu se jednostavno "narodnjaci".



Athaulf said:


> Osim ovih riječi, postoje i mnoge druge. _Kafić_ se vjerojatno koristi najčešće, barem na sjeveru. _Gostionica_ bi još uvijek trebala biti glavna književna riječ za ugostiteljske objekte, ali ja se ne sjećam kad sam zadnji put čuo da je netko koristi u praksi. U Zagrebu se za jeftine birtije često koristi riječ _kroneraj_ (_kroner_ je sleng za "kronični alkoholičar").  Za razne druge riječi kao npr. _krčma_ ili _konoba_ nisam siguran gdje i koliko se aktivno koriste danas (iako znam da se _krčma_ ponekad koristi pejorativno).


Osim _kafic_, koristi se uobicajena rijec _bar_. Moram priznati da _gostionica_ nisam vec dugi niz godina cuo. Vise su u upotrebi _restoran_ (ako se radi o mjestu u kojem se jede rucak i/ili vecera uglavnom raznog podrijetla) te razni tipovi objekata brze prehrane koji se zovu po osnovnoj namirnici koju prodaju, tipa _cevapi_ (u smislu _idemo na cevape_), _kebab_, itd.
Sto se tice _krcme_, mislim da izvan starijih knjizevnih djela nisam nikad vidio/cuo tu rijec. _Konoba_ je popularan oblik gostionice u Istri - to su uglavnom prostori unutar seoskih domacinstava prenamijenjeni u restoran u kojima se moze kusati iskljucivo hrana domace i/ili regionalne proizvodnje.


----------



## Majalj

doorman said:


> Sto se tice _krcme_, mislim da izvan starijih knjizevnih djela nisam nikad vidio/cuo tu rijec.


 
Moj prijatelj drži krčmu u Dalmaciji i objasnio mi je da se to zove krčma prema nekakvoj zvaničnoj klasifikaciji ugostiteljskih objekata, zato što ima restoran sa domaćom kuhinjom, prenoćište i svoje vino koje toči iz bačve.


----------



## Majalj

Evo našla sam (nije mi baš dao tačno objašnjenje, ali pošto kupila po to prodala): 
http://hrvatska.poslovniforum.hr/nn-arhiva/00031/031f3.asp

Obratite pažnju na kuČu za odmor...


----------



## sauge

Athaulf said:


> Za razne druge riječi kao npr. _krčma_ ili _konoba_ nisam siguran gdje i koliko se aktivno koriste danas (iako znam da se _krčma_ ponekad koristi pejorativno).


"Krčma" se rijetko čuje u govoru, ali po nekim klasifikacijama (Majalj piše o tome) tako se službeno zovu neki ugostiteljski objekti.

"Konoba" je riječ koja se na sjevernom Jadranu (ne znam točno za Dalmaciju) koristi u značenju "podrum", "mjesto za odlaganje stvari koje se rijetko koriste" (često u kon*o*bama (naglasak na o!) držimo grijalice, bicikle i sl.). 
Također se koristi u značenju "birtija" ili "restoran"; konobe često poslužuju lokalne specijalitete i domaća vina.

U značenju "birtija" u Rijeci i okolici (Grobnik) čuje se riječ "oštar*i*ja". Poštene žene i fin narod ne zalaze u oštarije, tj. birtije. Makar sam ja u jednoj konobarila kad su vremena bila teška.


----------



## slavic_one

Kafić, birc.


----------



## doorman

sauge said:


> U značenju "birtija" u Rijeci i okolici (Grobnik) čuje se riječ "oštar*i*ja". Poštene žene i fin narod ne zalaze u oštarije, tj. birtije. Makar sam ja u jednoj konobarila kad su vremena bila teška.



Joj kako sam samo mogao smetnuti s uma _ostariju_! Sram me bilo! To je jedini naziv koji istrijani priznaju za kafic


----------



## slavic_one

Hahaha i onda dođe Slavonac u "ošt*a*riju" pa kaže: Aj' daj i meni jednu čašu tog vašeg žmuuuja 

Jel' tko spomenuo konobu? Ili vinariju? I tamo uvijek ima lokalnog "pokućstva".


----------



## Majalj

sauge said:


> "Konoba" je riječ koja se na sjevernom Jadranu (ne znam točno za Dalmaciju) koristi u značenju "podrum", "mjesto za odlaganje stvari koje se rijetko koriste" (često u kon*o*bama (naglasak na o!) držimo grijalice, bicikle i sl.).


 
Isto je i u Dalmaciji (zapravo, mislila sam da je to samo u Dalmaciji).  U našoj konobi je i veš mašina.


----------



## slavic_one

Ne treba biti "stvari koje se _rijetko_ koriste", mi u našoj imamo kobasice, meda, sokova.... ali istina i nekih stvari za koje je samo pitanje vremena kada će završiti u kontejneru (containeru ) ili baji.


----------



## sauge

Da, stvari koje ti ne trebaju svaki dan, staviš u konobu. E, sad kreće _baja_. 
Vic: profesorica hrvatskog otišla u penziju i sad je "bajadera" (=dere po bajama)

(Ima li kakav konkretan thread, il da ja pitam narod za neke pojmove iz psihologije menadžmenta na francuskom?)


----------



## doorman

slavic_one said:


> Ne treba biti "stvari koje se _rijetko_ koriste", mi u našoj imamo kobasice, meda, sokova.... ali istina i nekih stvari za koje je samo pitanje vremena kada će završiti u kontejneru (containeru ) ili baji.


U mom pojmovniku _konoba_ ima vise znacenja. Jedan sam vec naveo prije (kao ugostiteljski objekt, seoski turizam, ovo ono). Ima ih jos dva 

1. Na selu kod babe imamo konobu u kojoj se iskljucivo drze vino, kobas*i*ce (naglasak na slovu *i*!) i slicne drazesne stvari (u slucaju da ima previse kobas*i*ca ostatak stvaljamo u _lišjeru_)

2. Kako zivim u stanu, konoba mi oznacava ono sto neki ljudi zovu _drvarnica_ - mjesto u podrumu zgrade u kojem svaki stan ima svoj drvom ogradjeni dio. Po definiciji, tamo ide sve cemu nije mjesto u stanu, i sto ce se, vrlo vjerojatno, po slijedecem pospremanju baciti u smece.



sauge said:


> E, sad kreće _baja_.
> Vic: profesorica hrvatskog otišla u penziju i sad je "bajadera" (=dere po bajama)


Dobar dobar! (Ali i zalostan istovremeno)



sauge said:


> (Ima li kakav konkretan thread, il da ja pitam narod za neke pojmove iz psihologije menadžmenta na francuskom?)


Brza pretraga foruma po svim relevantnim kljucnim rijecima kaze da nema konkretnog vec otvorenog threada za to


----------

